# Theater Room Upgrades



## Hank Perkins (Jun 6, 2016)

We moved into our current home back in 2000. At that time I built a theater room. Over time, things began to get buggy and while it still would operate, it didn't operate well. Back in January, I got with one of my good friends who is in the business to strip and re-do the room. It became apparent about 8 weeks ago, my schedule was a hold up for this process. I asked Mike to take over management and get things going. I also handed him a check. First, take the room from a 5.2 room to a 7.2.4 room. Currently there is no plan to upgrade the front three speakers (Emotiva 8.3 towers with matched center channel). Surrounds will be handled by the large Mointor Audio in-wall and in-ceiling speakers. Processor will be a Marantz 8802A, all power amps will be Emotiva XPA-1's, and 2 multi channel. I have an old Sony Blue Ray player that we will use until the offerings for 4K are better. The projector is my old JVC DLA-RS35U (this will be upgraded but again, not until the 4K offerings are more widespread). I have been using a home built screen since 2000. A new Dragonfly acoustic transparent screen is going in. We are going from 120" diagonal to 133" diagonal. 

Progress so far:

Screen frame is built.
Surround speakers are installed
Everything is on order

MFW-15 subs will be upgraded this weekend

New AC ductwork, paint and carpet is scheduled
Seating is ordered
Lighting upgrades are in process


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Welcome to the Shack Hank! Sounds like you have a nice theater in progress. We would love to see some pictures.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Sounds like a great setup, but we love PICs.


----------



## Hank Perkins (Jun 6, 2016)

Nothing worthy of a phot yet. Maybe in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

We understand, I'm in the same boat! But since my roof repair is finally in progress, it forced me to clean it up a bit. I'll try to find my old build thread & resurrect it.


----------



## Hank Perkins (Jun 6, 2016)

We had a little progress today. Electrical is complete including an initial cut at programming the lighting, first coat of spackling is on the walls and ceiling as required, final planning for shelving, speaker stands, etc is complete.

I hope to have paint, carpet, amp placement, speaker placement, and wiring complete by next weekend. Although the seating is still 4-5 weeks away, I hope to have everything but seating complete in another 2 weeks. Then I will have a couple of weeks to play around so that once the seating is delivered, I will be ready to get down to business on calibration by then.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Definitely... let's see some pics! Love seeing the before, during and after shots!


----------



## Hank Perkins (Jun 6, 2016)

Room is 27x12 with a riser.

How do I post pictures? I have them in photobucket.


----------



## Hank Perkins (Jun 6, 2016)

Failed attempt to post pictures.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

You can always save them to your desktop & drag them into the "drag files to attach here" space below this message area (scroll down). You can drag them from an email as well. That's what I did.


----------



## Hank Perkins (Jun 6, 2016)

Trying again...


----------



## Hank Perkins (Jun 6, 2016)

And one more....


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Nice wall color choice!

Approve! ;-)


----------



## Hank Perkins (Jun 6, 2016)

Todd Anderson said:


> Nice wall color choice!
> 
> Approve! ;-)


That's the old color along with the dark grey ceiling.

We plan to repaint using the same colors. :smile:

The old screen was mounted to the wall. The new screen will sit in the opening at the end of the room. The 2x4's will be painted black, and faced with frames covered with black speaker cloth. All power amplifiers along with speakers and subwoofers will be hidden behind that cloth. The trim up front will move to dark grey.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hank Perkins said:


> That's the old color along with the dark grey ceiling.
> 
> We plan to repaint using the same colors. :smile:
> 
> The old screen was mounted to the wall. The new screen will sit in the opening at the end of the room. The 2x4's will be painted black, and faced with frames covered with black speaker cloth. All power amplifiers along with speakers and subwoofers will be hidden behind that cloth. The trim up front will move to dark grey.


Looks like it is coming along nicely. I agree with Todd, the dark grey is very nice. As you already know it makes a nice difference!


----------



## Hank Perkins (Jun 6, 2016)

I am really excited about the acoustically transparent screen. With everything hidden behind the screen it will make a HUGE difference. That end of the room will be a nuteral black hole.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hank Perkins said:


> I am really excited about the acoustically transparent screen. With everything hidden behind the screen it will make a HUGE difference. That end of the room will be a neutral black hole.


Going to a AT screen was one of the biggest improvement to my HT IMO. Get the front wall as black as possible, and it will enhance the images.


----------



## Hank Perkins (Jun 6, 2016)

I have a question. 

I have never gotten serious about base traps, diffusers.....

I have downloaded REW and ordered a mic. Will I need acoustic treatments? How do I determine what I need and where do I put them?


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

The first thing to do is measure with REW. That will let you know where you need help. Obvious places are 1st reflection points. Front wall dead. Couple of diffusors/absorbers on the back wall, corner bass traps. Then go from there.

Did you leave openings (front & rear) in the riser & stuff it with insulation?


----------



## Hank Perkins (Jun 6, 2016)

Tonto said:


> Did you leave openings (front & rear) in the riser & stuff it with insulation?


Riser and stage were already stuffed with insulation. We had to run a couple of new electrical outlets. The electrician wasn't happy with all the insulation.


----------



## Hank Perkins (Jun 6, 2016)

Tonto said:


> Did you leave openings (front & rear) in the riser & stuff it with insulation?


Riser and stage were already stuffed with insulation. We had to run a couple of new electrical outlets. The electrician wasn't happy with all the insulation.


----------



## PTAaron (Feb 16, 2012)

Looks like it is going to be a great room!

Sorry, no advice on the acoustic treatments - just subscribing to watch the build


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hank Perkins said:


> Riser and stage were already stuffed with insulation. We had to run a couple of new electrical outlets. The electrician wasn't happy with all the insulation.


If you stuff them with Roxul (def harder to do)...it is fireproof I believe. I was told by a person who saw a demo where the lit it up with a torch, and it went out. It is supposedly made up of bits of non flammable stuff.


----------



## Hank Perkins (Jun 6, 2016)

Back home from my business trip. Walls and ceiling have been repainted. Trim has to be done.

We had a setback on carpet tho. Room is about 400 sq ft installer wants 660 feet of carpet and priced the install at almost $5 a foot.

I must get another estimate now.


----------



## Hank Perkins (Jun 6, 2016)

Paint is complete, carpet is ordered. Most of the structure behind the screen is complete. The last area will be a shelving unit for media storage.


----------



## Hank Perkins (Jun 6, 2016)

Here is a behind the screen area shot with flash. Not a good picture. The suspended shelf is for the center channel speaker.


----------



## Hank Perkins (Jun 6, 2016)

Carpet is installed.


----------



## Hank Perkins (Jun 6, 2016)

Screen is up. IPad mounted to the wall will be the remote running RTI software. 

Plan is to get the audio and video running by Wednesday evening.


----------



## Hank Perkins (Jun 6, 2016)

Old AV123 MFW-15's rebuilt with Seaton Sound amps and drivers.


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

really dig the colors, black ceiling is top notch.


----------



## Hank Perkins (Jun 6, 2016)

Progress has slowed. The new power amp hasn't been delivered yet. All the screens to fit around the projection screen have been completed. Initial cut at the remote programming is complete. Electrical is complete, wiring is at 90%. Speakers, subs, and current Power amplifiers are in place.

After dark the room is so dark you can't see your hand. 

Maybe next week.....


----------



## Hank Perkins (Jun 6, 2016)

Work is crazy. Progress has been made. Should be running by the weekend. Rack and processor. And amplifiers lines up between the subwoofers.


----------



## Hank Perkins (Jun 6, 2016)

Room is 95% complete. We do have some remote programming left to accomplish. I have spent the day watching movies. I am very happy.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Very nice setup. The chairs look great. I am sure they are very comfy. Looks like some of the chairs have tables or something to hold snacks possibly. I am sure you will get great enjoyment in that room. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Beautiful room. Would love to watch a flick in there! A+!


----------



## drummerboy1962 (Jul 13, 2016)

Great room, seating is really nice too. I bet you love watching movies in that room.:smile:


----------



## Hank Perkins (Jun 6, 2016)

After living with the new theater for several weeks we decided to go back and upgrade the three front speakers. The Emotiva speakers are out and brand new Monitor Audio Gold are going in in the next couple of days. The Monitor Audio surrounds we had installed sounded better than the mains. HA! It should be a significant upgrade for the audio.


----------



## Hank Perkins (Jun 6, 2016)

The Monitor Audio Gold 300's (mains) and 350 (center channel) were installed last night. I am expecting a significant period for break in of these speakers but we can already hear details we have never heard before. This is especially true in voices. 

Listening to Diana Krall Live in Paris we immediately heard a lower octave in her voice I had never heard before. Almost a huskiness. When she presses the piano pedal, you can hear the wood thump. The sound stage is also significantly larger. In sampling a few movies, we can hear words starting and ending where the air begins to pass thru the actors lips and teeth. We hear these details with every sound. A car door shutting, a chair sliding across the floor, a book being placed on a table.... We are hearing sound details I have never heard in a home theater before. The realism is beyond almost indescribable. I can't wait until the speakers have a couple 100 hours on them!!


----------



## drummerboy1962 (Jul 13, 2016)

Congrats Hank, I am glad you are happy with them mate.Its always good having something new to be able to compare to your old, and speakers are a classic example.Its also good that you are able to hear a big change in detail of vocal compared to your previous speakers. I think they should get a little better with time once they are run in as do most speakers of good quality.I am looking forward to viewing my new projector and can imagine how you feel now. Congrats mate and enjoy.


----------



## Hank Perkins (Jun 6, 2016)

drummerboy1962 said:


> Congrats Hank, I am glad you are happy with them mate.Its always good having something new to be able to compare to your old, and speakers are a classic example.Its also good that you are able to hear a big change in detail of vocal compared to your previous speakers. I think they should get a little better with time once they are run in as do most speakers of good quality.I am looking forward to viewing my new projector and can imagine how you feel now. Congrats mate and enjoy.


Thanks. Good luck with the projector.


----------



## UreiCollector (Oct 29, 2009)

Nice work! Looks like a nice comfortable room!


----------

